
Check With Climate Scientists for Views on Climate - MaysonL
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204740904577193270727472662.html?mod=WSJ_Opinion_MIDDLEThirdBucket
======
jakejake
I don't understand why anybody thinks otherwise. Is it truly just greed and
protection of their own economic interests?

